# Question................



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked up a Minitrix Amtrak Passenger Car and found this inside. Can someone tell me what it is?

Thanks in advance!
Jim

View attachment 8434


View attachment 8435


View attachment 8436


View attachment 8437


View attachment 8438


View attachment 8439


View attachment 8440


View attachment 8441


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...a constant intensity lighting unit?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

most probably


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd also guess it's for constant voltage lights.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks, now how do I install/use?*

Appreciate the info. I'm trying to put together several Amtrak passenger cars for the wifes setup. Finding affordable lit coaches is becoming a pain. I found this site with lots of diagrams, but it's way over my head

http://www.awrr.com/ConstantLighting.html

Any hints as to how this can be used, and whether or not it will power lighting for more than 1 car? Also, where does it get it's power from? The trucks on the car don't appear to be where the power was coming from.

Thanks in advance!
Jim


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Appreciate the info. I'm trying to put together several Amtrak passenger cars for the wifes setup. Finding affordable lit coaches is becoming a pain. I found this site with lots of diagrams, but it's way over my head
> 
> http://www.awrr.com/ConstantLighting.html
> 
> ...


It's power would have to come from either 
A: wheels
B: a connection at the end of the car that hooks up to one main power car or another car
C: battery powered?:dunno:
Those are the only possibilitys for it to get its power.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you thought about battery powered? These seem to have pretty good reviews from who ever used them.http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=15188


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! In further research, I believe that this is a Walthers unit and the lighting part is missing. Don't know what I'll do with. Maybe it's something that T-Man could play with
xnats, That's seems to be the best solution! I think that other than Kato(to expensive) and Bachman, there are no lit cars in Amtrak colors. I've been keeping an eye on eBay for the Bachman cars.

Thanks again!
Regards,
Jim


----------

